# How to protect white faced horses?



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

My paint mare's almost all white with two blue eyes, and I noticed she's already getting sun burned. I've tried 6 different style fly masks and they all disapeared but the next morning (the horses live on an 80 acre pasture with woods, swamp, hills. ect). I only was able to recover one fly mask. I put sun block on her as often as I can, but her skin is still getting red and burned. Does anyone have another suggestion?


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

The diaper rash ointment, Desitin works extremely well to prevent sunburn on white-faced horses. Swimming pool lifeguards use it on their noses to prevent sunburnt noses. It is a thick white oinment whose main ingredient is zinc oxide.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I have the same problem with my mares' nose. I've been told that after the skin gets some exposure it will be okay but I'm going to try the sunscreen too.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just curious, what masks did you try? I noticed those with ears don't stay at all at my paint (also with white nose). I keep Cashel long nose no ears on her (and keep the velcro rather tight) - so far so good with all running and rolling she does.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Good to know about the one with ears falling off.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> Just curious, what masks did you try? I noticed those with ears don't stay at all at my paint (also with white nose). I keep Cashel long nose no ears on her (and keep the velcro rather tight) - so far so good with all running and rolling she does.


That is what I use too. She can get it off sometimes but not all the time. Generic diaper rash cream at the dollar store works just as good as the Desitin brand, btw and is much cheaper!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^^^ Yup....zinc oxide. Lots of white noses at our place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I will try it!

And I've tried all different style fly masks. I just always wonder where they go! I think she must have them all hidden somewhere and one day I will find a huge cashe of them!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

why do people get fly masks with out ears? i always get with and i have no trouble. my gelding has a blanked face and one blue eye and a partial blue. hes out in the sun for 5 hours. im hoping that it will get better he doesnt seem to be bothered right now..


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

They don't get used to being sunburned on white faces/noses. They can however get skin cancer and do frequently.

Keeping horse up is best, at least during most overhead part of sun during the day.

Another danger of the sun is photosensitivity, which is what I am having to deal with in Kola's care. Got damaged last year due to something he was eating in pasture, (aslike clover possibly) but it reacted with sun and by time really got good look at him, liver damaged and hair getting brittle. 

He is fine now, but will always have to be kept off of pasture, and up when sun is out and grass is growing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

HarleyWood said:


> why do people get fly masks with out ears?


They are easier to lose because they slide off (the material on those ears is quite slippery usually). So depends on how much rolling horse does, how it scratches, etc. Besides, my qh HATES anything with ears and long nose, so she sneezes and shakes her head non-stop, the only mask she goes with is short no ears. Actually my paint is not fan of ears either - I've seen her trying to rub the mask off intentionally (while she never does it with the one without).


----------



## PaintedPegasus (Apr 2, 2012)

I generally use the 12 hour sweatproof, waterproof spray on sunscreen. Seems to work very well. I always found the creams just pick up dust and dirt...they always look gross by the end of the day. The spray on sunscreen also dries quite quickly. I also apply the sunscreen to any white near their eyes...even with flymasks on, just to keep them well protected. The horses smell so yummy all summer. lol.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I rub Flicka down in Avon bug guard plus sunscreen daily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

A horse may not like a mask with the ears because of how it feels when they move their ears. Another reason, especially on that big of pasture, it hinders their hearing. Not only can it block some of the noise from the sound of the fabric but if the hair in the ears rubs on the fabric, that would also make a noise. They use their hearing to keep safe. 

We've lost just as many with ears as without. At least the ones with ears help keep the bugs out. 

We have three with white noses. We thought they were getting burnt too. It turned out that there was burn weed in their pasture. As someone else mentioned, there could be a plant in the pasture that is causing a skin reaction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horses4me (Nov 21, 2010)

I use a sunblock called myponysunblock that is actually a powder and it works wonders on my paint gelding. I also use the Farnam Super Fly Mask with the double velcro. With those two things I have been very luck that he does not get sunburnt.


----------

